# T/C 25-06 want group



## dshep (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a t/c pro hunter 25-06 and a 7m-08 cannot get to group. Any one having the same problem. 3 to 5 " group is as close as you can get. Tried 4 different bullets.


----------



## Richard P (Aug 19, 2011)

I assume you are shooting off a bench with sandbags at 100yds and it has optic sights.  Please tell us which bullets you used.  Thanks.


----------



## Slim Chance (Aug 19, 2011)

Both calibers have a reputation for accuracy. Check scope mounts and use a known quality ammo. Have a friend shoot the rifle also. A second opinion from a shooters perspective can be very useful.


----------



## dshep (Aug 19, 2011)

Have shoot Fed, Fusion,Remington and Horady. Sent Barrells back to T/C sent me a new one for the 7mm08 and it shoots the same the 2506 they said they recrowned it but it is no better. Does not shoot the 1" group they say. Shooting off bench at 100 yrds.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 19, 2011)

List the weight and styles of the bullets you've already tried.
Might shed a little light.


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 19, 2011)

That doesnt make sense! Even with different bullets I would think he would get better than a 3-5 inch group? My thoughts are either 
1. something totally crazy going on with the frame scopes or mounts. 
2. shooter error? 
My encore shoots 1 inch groups in 243 anytime i shoot it. Please post whats going on when you find the problem


----------



## fishtail (Aug 19, 2011)

After seeing what I'm finding, I agree with SC.
The twist rates for each barrel and the ammo available does not tend me to believe it's possible to have the wrong bullet/rifling combination.


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 19, 2011)

dshep if you cant get the 7-08 barrel to start shooting right i'll buy it from you and see if i can do anything with it..


----------



## dshep (Aug 19, 2011)

117gr. fed. 120gr fusion in the 2506. 130 and 120 in the 7mm08.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 19, 2011)

It "could" be argued the 120gr in the 25-06 "might" be too much bearing surface for the 1/10 twist.
The 7-08 should have no problem with the 120 and 130's given the 1/9 twist.
I really don't think it's the ammo or the barrels.

There was a reference (that's impossible for me to find now) of a few guys having problems grouping and occasional firing. Seems like it was due to the frame pin. But I'm not versed in the TC's so don't take my word for this.
Basically, there was a fair amount of movement between the frame and barrel portion to cause problems with grouping and occasional misfires.


Oh, the correct name is hinge pin.
And make sure the stock is tight too.


----------



## CAL (Aug 19, 2011)

Only thing I can say is been there,done that and got er drawer full of tee shirts.I can tell you what I did to fix mine.

Check the tightness of the lock up when the barrel is closed.If there is the very least lossness left to right or up in down it will never shoot tight.You need to install a .001 one thousandth oversize pin in the hinge.

Next to tighten it up some more is to float the forearm.I did this by fiber glassing some tiny stainless steel shafts or tubes into the forearm.This takes all the play out of the forearm and makes it stay in place shot after shot.The tubes were the exact same size as the screws or forearm bolts.

Finish the job by doing a trigger job on the action.Very simple job.
Google Mike Bellum gunworks.He has a video showing step by step procedure plus he also sells the oversize hinge pins.

My rifle is a 204 cal.and I promise I thought I would wear it out before fixing.So,I am saving you the headache.Good luck with your rifle and if I can help further,sand me a PM.My rifle will now shoot a dime size group if I do my part.


----------



## deadend (Aug 19, 2011)

Stake a tomato plant with it and get a decent bolt rifle.  Start with junk expect same in return.  This seems to be the ruler rather than the exception with the Lego guns, though to be fair, the tv celebrities make them look good.


----------



## Hammack (Aug 19, 2011)

I had one in 25-06 that was brought to me by a friend who was having the same issue.  I tried every combination in the world to make it shoot, and finally he sold the gun, and we just built him a rifle on a bolt action.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 20, 2011)

I've got 24" barrels in .30-06, .270 and .223 calibers, 50 cal ML barrel and a 15" .308 pistol barrel.  I've done trigger jobs on both frames, stiffer hammer springs too.  They are all shooters, can't tell you how many critters I've taken with them.

The only barrel I've owned to date that wouldn't shoot was a .25-06 barrel.  Recrowned, blah, blah, blah and it never got better.  I actually talked them into sending me a different caliber and got a shooter.

As Cal said, the forend can be suspect at times.  Get some small O-rings and place them between the forend and the barrel, over the screws.  This is an easy way to "float" the barrel and see if it improves things.  Is it stringing vertically, horizontally or just all over the place?


----------



## dshep (Aug 21, 2011)

Had trigger job done already by gunsmith mike belm suggested.Like the gun but you never know were it is going to shot.When we go to the range their are 3 of us with 2506 the one that was bought 1st shoots 3 shot groug you can cover with a dime. he bought it about 5 years ago i bought mine 3 yrs. ago and would not hunt with it becaise of the way it shoots and last year my friend bought his and it shoots worse than mine. My son bought a 7mm08 would not shoot sent barrell back they said it was bad sent him a new barrell and it is no better than the others.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 21, 2011)

Float the forend or try shooting a few groups without the forend attached and see what happens.


----------



## deadend (Aug 21, 2011)

dshep said:


> Had trigger job done already by gunsmith mike belm suggested.Like the gun but you never know were it is going to shot.When we go to the range their are 3 of us with 2506 the one that was bought 1st shoots 3 shot groug you can cover with a dime. he bought it about 5 years ago i bought mine 3 yrs. ago and would not hunt with it becaise of the way it shoots and last year my friend bought his and it shoots worse than mine. My son bought a 7mm08 would not shoot sent barrell back they said it was bad sent him a new barrell and it is no better than the others.



Sounds like a pattern to me.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 21, 2011)

The break action design is good for shotguns and if maintained well pistols.
If you want an accurate rifle buy one with a real rifle action.
If you really want a switch barrel rig talk to a riflesmith and have him build you a rifle and another barrel fitted to that action.

Just buy good rifles and if another caliber is needed buy another good rifle.

A break action is just that!!!   Don't believe everything on these "hunting" shows.


----------



## dshep (Aug 24, 2011)

Called T/C -S/W has bought them out and talked with them they told me to send the gun back to them along with the targets and a list of the bullets that was shot and if the couldn't get it to shoot within the 1" they will send money back. It took 6 wks for T/C just to send a barrell that didnt shoot. Now we play the waiting game.


----------



## deadend (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's hoping you'll get your money back to get a decent gun.  I never like guns that won't shoot and I'd as soon give up hunting as to suffer any of that "Prohunter" or "Encore" garbage.  BTW, doesn't "Encore" stand for a repeat performance?  As in if one doesn't work you can expect the same from another.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 24, 2011)

deadend said:


> Here's hoping you'll get your money back to get a decent gun.  I never like guns that won't shoot and I'd as soon give up hunting as to suffer any of that "Prohunter" or "Encore" garbage.  BTW, doesn't "Encore" stand for a repeat performance?  As in if one doesn't work you can expect the same from another.



For every person who has one that won't shoot up to their liking there are probably hundreds if not thousands of them that perform fine.  I've probably taken 50 or 60 deer, hogs and turkeys with my two Encores since getting them a few years back.  To date I've had one misfire (could have been the ammo) and the .25-06 barrel that simply wouldn't shoot worth a toot.  Otherwise I love both of mine.  24" spout and an overall length of around 38 or 39 inches if memory serves me correct.  Pretty handy little package in a tree stand in my opinion.  Mine are non PH models that I've had since maybe 2000 or so, getting old so don't quote the dates.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine shoot good and would buy another


----------



## one hogman (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you get it straightened out, this is real frustrating I know, I have three Encore Frames and barrel set ups,and love them all, .50 cal ML. .30-06 and 7mm- remmag They are all good shooters.. A friend of a friend  had one that wouldn't group, that he had put a hammer spur extension on and TC said it threw off the harmonics of the hammer, he removed it and the groups tightened up according to him, this was really hard to believe and I didn't witness it but they swore it made a difference. Good luck I hope you get it worked out,I have bolt actions also, but really like the Encores for their simplicity, and short overall length, and accuracy.


----------



## CAL (Aug 26, 2011)

Just wondering if your gun shuts tight when closed.Any play there will be hazardous to your groups.My 204 corrected when I installed the .001 oversize pin in the hinge.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 26, 2011)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The break action design is good for shotguns and if maintained well pistols.
> If you want an accurate rifle buy one with a real rifle action.
> If you really want a switch barrel rig talk to a riflesmith and have him build you a rifle and another barrel fitted to that action.
> 
> ...


 
I agree. Ditch those silly bolt actions and get a rolling block REAL rifle action... or maybe a REAL rifle action FLINTLOCK.


----------



## bowhntr (Sep 1, 2011)

I get a newsletter from Bellm every week and the last one was about some of the same problems that you seem to have . His main concern is the barrels are to long and should be cut down to a reasonable length 22" or less . He says without a full stock like your bolt guns you get mor barrel whip and this causes a lot of patterning instead of groups . You can do good with a 1x pin , floating your forend and a good trigger job . I use the Encore as a pistol and dont have near the problems that the rifle shooters have , I reload my own brass for 8 different calibers including ones for my Contenders also .


----------



## deadend (Sep 1, 2011)

bowhntr said:


> I get a newsletter from Bellm every week and the last one was about some of the same problems that you seem to have . His main concern is the barrels are to long and should be cut down to a reasonable length 22" or less . He says without a full stock like your bolt guns you get mor barrel whip and this causes a lot of patterning instead of groups . You can do good with a 1x pin , floating your forend and a good trigger job . I use the Encore as a pistol and dont have near the problems that the rifle shooters have , I reload my own brass for 8 different calibers including ones for my Contenders also .


Whole lotta bolt guns out there running 26"+ tubes fully floated not lamenting "barrel whip" while making ragged holes.  Barrel length ain't the problem.  Junk engineering and gimmick pimping is.   Sloppy tolerances, inconsistent headspace, and ever changing forces acting upon the barrel don't inspire confidence or results.


----------



## bowhntr (Sep 2, 2011)

Everybody has opinions , Nobody said that this was the cause but it can be part of the problem . I have also heard about plenty of bolt guns that have had problems shooting worth a darn. I have some myself and can say they shoot very well without spending money on triggers , custom barrels and other gadgets that people buy to get there guns to shoot the way they want . And he asked how to get it to shoot he didnt ask about what bolt gun he should buy to get a good group!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7mmstw (Oct 21, 2011)

its the hinge pin. but i will second the good bolt rifle


----------



## sjohnson (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a 25-06  that I sent back the they used 90 gr winchester to check it I was told. I was sick of the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- customer service. I talked with Skip at the custom shop who had already sent me a 223 replacement barrel . I had Bob Sims cut the barrel down for a pistol and it shoots 100 gr barnes great now and I have a 7-08 that shoot 139 gr hornady just fine.


----------

